# Business Names



## kimhefty (Aug 23, 2010)

Any ideas for a name for my new catering company?  I'm in the Colorado Rockies, with a wide array of menu options.....gourmet through burgers.....Handcut steaks, BBQ, Tex Mex, Prime Rib, Italian...anything the customer wants !  help me create a catchy name.  Am doing the business with my two Children, 16 & 17.  Have had a succcessful restaurant for 20 years.  Have a mobile unit, and now want to offer catering!   Thank-You so much !

Kim


----------



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

How about ~

Kim and the kids

custom caterers

or

Kim and her kids


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I would really like to help you out ....but a business name is so personal.....Like me ....my friends all call me Gypsy because I have moved around so much....I'm thinking of my business name as Gypsy's Landing or Gypsy has Landed ( my feet are firmly planted in mid air...so my mom says) or just Gypsy's.....my friends and family will know it's me without me telling them.... something like that we'll see. Well, you can either name your business with something personal or a name that has something to do with the food you are cooking.

It's hard to comment .....sorry I was commenting mainly about myself!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what's your restaurant's name?

Some things to think about....

1) if you decide to sell your business, it's easier with a "non-name" name....rockies catering vs kim's kin

2) if you already have clientel from your restaurant having a name that's connected with the restaurant is good.....makes it easier for your client base

I'm glad you found us at Cheftalk....


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Colorado Catering Company

Mountain Catering

Green Mountain Catering

Grand View Catering

Rocky Mountain Gourmet

Rocky Mountain Catering Company

Mama's Mountain Catering

(Blue, black, green, or whatever) ridge catering

Colorado Gourmet Cateing

Mountain Grill Catering

Colorado Barbecue Company

Colorado Picnic company

Mountain Picnics

These are just off the top of my head, so some may be taken. You will need to do your own FNBS search to make sure any name you choose is not already taken.


----------



## kimhefty (Aug 23, 2010)

That's awesome ! Thank-you so much !


----------

